# ما هي الدورات المهمة لطالب هندسة الاتصالات ؟



## المهندس حربي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا طالب ادرس في جامعة البحرين تخصص هندسة الكترونية . السنة الثالثة سأتخصص في مجال الاتصالات لذلك اريد معرفة كل ما يتعلق بالأتصالات وآخر التطورات كي اكون عندي خلفية كبيرة عن ما يدور في مجال الاتصالات وخصوصا الالياف البصرية وبرمجتها . 
لذلك اتمنى ان تساعدونني وتزودونني بأسماء المواقع التي من خلالها استطيع معرفة آخر التطورات العلمية في مجال الإتصالات وايضا المواقع التي يوجد علها دورات المهمة لطالب (أو الموظف , المهندس ) الذي يعمل في هندسة الاتصالات وشكرا .


----------



## tit00s (24 يناير 2011)

my brother the courses is essential according to the field you want to work
if control engineer:
- plc
scada- system
automatic control
if electronics:
mobile maintenance 
vhdl
matlap
power electronics
micro controller micro proceesor
if communication:
ccna
ccnp
mcse that for network engineer
if radio engineer:
mobile package(gsm&gprs&edge)
umts-cdma-lte-4g


----------



## ThE1 (13 فبراير 2011)

network
CCNA CCIP CCSP CCNP
Mobile
GSM GPRS EGDE CDMA UMTS LTE WIMAX


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 فبراير 2011)

هل تريد الصراحة ؟
أعتقد أنك يجب أن تهتم بالدراسة و محاولة فهم كل مادة و ربطها بالواقع 
و بإمكانك المشاركة هنا بالاستفادة التي استفدتها من المواد و ستجد بإذن الله من يشارك في مواضيعك من أصحاب الخبرة
أنا أقول هذا الكلام لأنك لا تعلم إلى أين ستتجه 
ممكن أقول لك Cisco و هي مفيدة جدا ، لكن انت ممكن تشتغل في مكان ما له أي علاقة بالشبكات أو الاتصالات المرتبطة بالشبكات
ممكن أقول لك GSM و دورات التقنيات الحديثة في موضوع خدمات الجوال الهاتفية و الإنترنت برودباند ، لكن ممكن أنت تشتغل في مكان ما له علاقة بهذا الأمر
إلا إن كان هدفك واضح و عارف انت حتشتغل فين فهذا أمر مختلف و بإمكانك ذكر ذلك لنا حتى يتسنى لنا المشاركة بتعليقات مفيدة

عموما ، إذا انت حتشتغل في مجال الاتصالات Telecommunications أي تقديم خدمات المكالمات الهاتفية المتنقلة و الثابتة و خدمات النطاق العريض Broadband فيفضل أنك تبدأ بشهادات سيسكو و كذلك شهادات cwnp.org و أيضا أنصح بشهادة CAPM: Certified Assocaite in Project Management المقدمة من منظمة pmi.org
و الله الموفق


----------



## logyn (16 فبراير 2011)

i think the courses you may study pic , networkes,ccna 
iam at fourth year and i will study them at summer vacation


----------



## عربي ليس العار بي (16 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و آله و صحبه و من ولاه .
........................
أخواني الكرام السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
..........................
بالنسبة إلى طلب أخينا الكريم من البحرين , أرجو التنبيه على ما يلي 
أولا : شكر خاص و تقدير إلى كل من الأخوين أبو بدر , و Titoos 
ثانيا : أنت من عليك أن تختار ماذا تعمل , بمعنى اختيار المنتج النهائي المراد الوصول إليه , ثم العمل بطريقة تجميع الجهد الفائق Super Position بحيث أن تعمل كل شيء على حده ثم تجعهم جميعا لينتج المنتج النهائي بإذن الله تبارك و تعالى . 
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المهندس الأول. (17 فبراير 2011)

اهم شئ الواحد يوخد ccna 
شكرا لك


----------



## واد هندسة (17 فبراير 2011)

بما انك تدرس كورسات إلكترونيات فأتوقع تتخص في مجال الشبكات والاتصال عبر الشبكات وأشوف انه افضلك وعليك بدورات راوترات سيسكو ccna&ccnb وصدقني راح تفيدك كثير سواء اشتغلت عليها او ما اشتغلت عليها لان طبع طبع المهندس يكون قوي المعرفه بكل ما يدور حوله
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز واتمنى أفدتك


----------



## هند هلالى (18 فبراير 2011)

Gsm
gprs
umts
fiber optic measureements
ccna
microwaves 
satellite communication systems
wirless lan
wimax planning


----------



## yousef naife (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد*

انا اخذت دورة ccna سهلة وممتعة وانصح كل واحد فيها 
بس المشكلة بدي امتحن فيها بس مش عارف وين المراكز انا في الاردن شوووووووفوووووووولي حل:11:


----------



## محمد بكاب (3 مارس 2011)

اهم حاجة
1- ccna
وبعدة
2- ccnp
3- ccie


----------

